

Google Earth landmass doesn't exist - scientists un-discover Pacific island  - PaulMcCartney
http://phys.org/news/2012-11-aussie-scientists-un-discover-pacific-island.html

======
stevoyoung
4, 8, 15, 16, 23, 42

